# Lie-Nielsen Holdfasts



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice tools and I'm sure they'll last you a lifetime. I use the Veritas hold down myself, but I've considered buying a couple of traditional holdfasts. If I do, I'll likely buy these as I'd have no concerns about their quality. Thanks for the review.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

John, I have had my eyes on the Veritas ones for awhile. Pop Woodworking (ala Schwarz) just did an article on holdfasts and he noted that while traditional holdfasts are quicker to use, no other is as predictable as the Veritas. I see me getting one someday. And Veritas is a very fine quality tool maker as well.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice review, Mike. I was curious about the LN holdfasts-I thought the choice of material was strange, but I also have much confidence in LN products and, like you, knew they wouldn't release something that could break easily. Though I have the Gramercy ones and are very happy with them, I must admit that the LN holdfasts are much more aesthetically pleasing. They should serve you well for a very long time. Thanks again for the review.


----------



## fatandy2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mike,

Thanks for the review. I have been looking at the Grammercy holdfasts for a while, but maybe I need to check these out as well…


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Gents, much appreciated.


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

*paratrooper34*: I think I was the LumberJock that you referenced. I have had mine for several weeks now but can't bring myself to drill the necessary holes in the top of my bench. Silly, I know, but I want to be VERY sure of hole placement before I proceed. Thank you for the review, it's good to know that they work…

Steven


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the best thing about the LN ones is that there is now a larger selection of quality holdfasts in the market. And that is great for all of us.

Mike, thanks for the review. Much appreciated.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Mike - great review! Might I ask how thick your benchtop is? Perhaps it was mentioned, but I'm too dull to find it!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

carguy460, I did not put that on the review, thanks for bringing it up. That is a useful piece of info. My top is 2.5 inches thick where the holdfasts are used.

Stevenmadden, yep, you got the ball rolling. Drill some holes buddy and put those guys to use


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Mike!


----------

